# قاموس الطيران فرنسي > إنجليزي . . .



## شيراد الجزائر (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا القاموس قد يساعد الإخوة الذين لا يجيدون الفرنسية في فهم المفردات المتعلقة بالطيران


----------



## جاسر (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

لا أعرف أي حرف بالفرنسية للأسف الشديد

تحاايااي


----------



## م المصري (24 أبريل 2008)

راااااائع ...... للفاهمين بالفرنسية ..... 

لكن بلا شك .... الف شكر


----------



## ميزوووووووووو (12 يوليو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عبد الغفور (15 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك اخي شيراد*

أشكرك أخي شيراد على هذا القاموس الجيد
أود أن نكون في اتصال دائم


----------



## هشام المتوكل (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------

